# Bandpass box like this how it sounds ?



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Deep bass or tight and fast bass ?


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm Assuming that end is closed off, cuz if not it's simply a ported box...


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

yes of course is closed. Considering what i read, this system produce clean and tight bass.

Is assimetrical bandpass. Back is sealed front is ported.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you asking a question here?


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> Are you asking a question here?


yes if anybody have experience in this type of box, i want to know some advice in how to made it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Fourth-order bandpass enclosures typically have limited applications due to the high group delay and truncated freq response, but if tuned and mated properly with the mid-bass drivers, they can offer a little extra efficiency for low powered systems.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Bimmer said:


> yes if anybody have experience in this type of box, i want to know some advice in how to made it.



You want advice on how to make a bandpass box then?

Sealed Rear Chamber Bandpass Sub Woofer Design Tips
Bandpass Subwoofer Box Design (Fourth-Order)

Subwoofer Box Enclosure Design Calculator - Sealed Ported Bandpass Closed Vented
The Subwoofer DIY Page - 4th Order Bandpass Systems: Design Notes


That should get you started.

google ftw.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You need the right driver, and then you need to make the system work with the response the BP gives you. An efficient BP will have a narrow response so for example in a car you would need a mid that gets low to get down to the BP. Or if its tuned high you will not get any deep bass. If its wide then it will not be louder than another setup.


----------

